# Tesco special offer on LCD TV's



## overthebridg (27 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if anybody can confirm if Tesco have special offer on LCD TV's starting tonight 26th going into the 27th of November at 3.00am ???


----------



## Jane Doe (27 Nov 2008)

yes begins today 25% off, this is on top of existing reduction in some cases. ie. tv was €699 100 off = €599 + 25% reduction = approx €450


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Nov 2008)

Welcome to AAM, overthebridg. Please read the  and don't duplicate posts.


----------



## Smashbox (27 Nov 2008)

I seen them stocking up on TV's yesterday in Athlone, seems a pretty big deal alright.


----------



## tosullivan (27 Nov 2008)

not much info on the tesco.ie site on what is being offered & prices

last year I picked up a 32" for €500 with €150 cash back in vouchers


----------



## overthebridg (28 Nov 2008)

cheers lads..i ended getting a samsung 22' for 224e not bad considering they are 379 in harvery normans. 



"dr moriarty apol for duplicate post"


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2008)

Is the offer still open?


----------



## Jane Doe (28 Nov 2008)

open till sunday got a 32 inch for 449


----------



## Pique318 (29 Nov 2008)

32" Philips €522 in Tesco.
32" Sony Bravia €475 in laptopsdirect.ie

I know where my money would be going, and it ain't Tescos !

no affiliation to laptopsdirect.ie


----------



## Jane Doe (29 Nov 2008)

Pique318 said:


> 32" Philips €522 in Tesco.
> 32" Sony Bravia €475 in laptopsdirect.ie


I got a 32 inch Philips for €449 at tesco


----------



## harvey (29 Nov 2008)

Jane Doe said:


> I got a 32 inch Philips for €449 at tesco


 
Are the Philips LCDs any good ? A techy told me a couple of years ago that the largest single brand returned for repairs were philips but anytime i have seen one I always think that the picture quality is very good.


----------



## gebbel (29 Nov 2008)

harvey said:


> Are the Philips LCDs any good ? A techy told me a couple of years ago that the largest single brand returned for repairs were philips but anytime i have seen one I always think that the picture quality is very good.



Sony LCD's are vastly superior to Philips. I have based that statement on the huge number of internet reviews I have read, and echoing the views of the gurus over at avforums.com.


----------



## depression (30 Nov 2008)

If you wait a bit longer they will get cheaper.


----------



## tosullivan (30 Nov 2008)

gebbel said:


> Sony LCD's are vastly superior to Philips. I have based that statement on the huge number of internet reviews I have read, and echoing the views of the gurus over at avforums.com.


 how do they rate the samsung lcd's?


----------



## gebbel (30 Nov 2008)

tosullivan said:


> how do they rate the samsung lcd's?



Not bad, but not quite up to the Sony's. The following quote is from HDTVtest. It reviewed the LE40A656, and praised it quite highly..but:



> So, in LE40A656, has Samsung finally come up with a candidate that can mount a serious challenge to Sony Bravias at the top of the LCD hill? We believe so. Make no mistake, the Sony Bravias still hold the edge in colour balance and gaming response. And when present, their 100Hz MCFI technology is slightly more accomplished than Samsung's



Now Samsung have recently released a successor to that model, which employs LED backlight technology...supposed to give better contrast and blacker blacks than before. Sony have released their W4500 and now Z4500 series with 100hz and 200hz processing respectively.

Sony all the way for me.


----------

